
Pinephone – Community Edition: UBports - fsflover
https://store.pine64.org/?product=pinephone-community-edition-ubports-limited-edition-linux-smartphone
======
invalidtaxonomy
Congratulations to have made it so far!

I am really happy with my pinebook which I am using as a daily driver,
hopefully I will finally be able to switch my dumbphone to a pinephone soon
now.

Of course the camera does not looks great, could anyone recommand me a slim
digital camera that I could easily take with the pinephone that is at least on
par with current generation smartphone cameras in the $100-$200 price range?

~~~
ekianjo
A Sony RX100. Even the earlier generations are pretty cheap used nowadays and
are miles better than smartphones cameras.

------
188201
One thing stops me using UBport is no full disk encryption support. The reason
seems to be there are no way for them to get around the bootloader of a
standard Android phone to boot an encrypted UBport. With a more open hardware
Pinephone, are there any roadmap for them to implement on it?

~~~
mirimir
Huh.

So which of the Linux distros that run on Pinephone _do_ support FDE with
LUKS?

~~~
weikju
postmarketOS now has that option, and Ubunutu Touch has an unofficial guide on
how to accomplish this, though very much unsupported.

------
hlieberman
Is this still the Brave Heart edition of the hardware, or is this the full
production release?

~~~
blihp
It should be the production release. It is the 1.2 hardware rev which fixes
the vast majority of issues with 1.1 (Braveheart). There were a couple 'nice
to have' modem debug suggestions they didn't go with apparently because it
would have required a new DTB, which they really wanted to avoid. But other
than that, it looks like they fixed everything that's been reported to date.

------
asdkjh345fd
Does anyone have more recent experience with pine64 hardware quality? I bought
three devices a few years back and all three stopped working within a few
months, and support was non-existent. I'd be interested in this, but not if it
breaks after two months and the only support is "ask the forum".

------
0x1ch
I haven't had the chance to use a UBports device at all yet. Any good phone
models to try to run this on?

~~~
DMConstantino
It depends on your specific need, if you want something that is daily driver
ready I recommend the OnePlus One, if you want something to hack on, and
you're into alternative mobile OS, then consider to buy the PinePhone.

------
nico_h
Anyone has experience using UBport, which seems to be the touch version of
ubuntu?

~~~
gentleman11
I used ubports for a week once. I liked it. The only drawback is it lacked a
handful of apps I needed (signal, authy, and anki I think)

A few years ago I heard they were working towards android app emulation. Might
have been called Halium?

~~~
DMConstantino
There's a signal text messaging application, there're a few 2 factor
authentication applications, I don't know what anki is.

Hallium is an hardware enablement abstraction layer. We use it to port Ubuntu
Touch and other OS, to devices that where built to run android.

We are not working towards android app emulation, we are working for running
apps natively. We're doing this by using anbox, which basically is an minimal
android image, with just enough to run apps, and that image is running inside
an lxc container. However that is very hard to put it to work fully (access to
sensors is one of the problems), and we have been asking for help with that.

